# How to Turn off Auto Updates for Lightroom Classic



## TBC (Oct 28, 2020)

We travel  lot, and we also run photo workshops.  I do not want Lightroom to update automatically.  As history has shown, sometimes there are bugs, and even with that, I do not want to spend the time updating a catalog and making sure all my settings, preferences, and plugins are working to my taste.

I have done research, but what is offered is not available on my Windows 10 laptop.

HELP, please.

Take care,

  TBC


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 28, 2020)

So, if you look at Preferences in the CC App,  do you not see Auto-update with toggles per app that you can turn off?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi Cletus

Not sure what that's got to do with this question - the Member is asking about Classic on a Windows 10 laptop, nothing to do with mobile? (although I do agree with you on mobile)


----------



## clee01l (Oct 28, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi Cletus
> 
> Not sure what that's got to do with this question - the Member is asking about Classic on a Windows 10 laptop, nothing to do with mobile? (although I do agree with you on mobile)



Actually I deleted the comment shortly after I Posted. Apple keeps updates in a queue until I choose to update. The iPadPro was new and when synced automatically updated with the latest versions. When I chose to update in the Apple App manager, if got Lr Mobile latest (6.01)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 28, 2020)

My apologies, Cletus.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 28, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> My apologies, Cletus.



Actually my apology is due for putting my mind in gear before putting my mouth in operation


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TBC (Oct 29, 2020)

TBC said:


> We travel  lot, and we also run photo workshops.  I do not want Lightroom to update automatically.  As history has shown, sometimes there are bugs, and even with that, I do not want to spend the time updating a catalog and making sure all my settings, preferences, and plugins are working to my taste.
> 
> I have done research, but what is offered is not available on my Windows 10 laptop.
> 
> ...


Actually (after all those "actually" references), I still need help with turning off the auto updates n Lightroom Classic, desktop, PC,  Windows 10.  The help online was less than helpful!

I hope someone can help here.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 29, 2020)

TBC said:


> Actually (after all those "actually" references), I still need help with turning off the auto updates n Lightroom Classic, desktop, PC,  Windows 10.  The help online was less than helpful!
> 
> I hope someone can help here.


Did you not try what was suggested in the very first response to your original post? You turn off automatic updates via the Creative Cloud desktop app: Preferences>Apps tab>then either turn off Auto Update completely (for all your installed apps) or turn on the global Auto-update to give you the option to set auto-update off or on on a per app basis.


----------



## TBC (Oct 30, 2020)

Did not see it when I went to the Creative Cloud.  As it turns out, for those who are also having this issue, Preferences are under File, so File>Preferences>Apps tab ...

Now, I have it and have turned the auto updates OFF.

Thank you.


----------

